# Root wiki is dead



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Hate to say it but its true. This site is failing fast. Xda took over again. I like xda more then here now. They actually update it. Sorry If this offends anyone but root wiki sucks ass lately

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Hate to say it but its true. This site is failing fast. Xda took over again. I like xda more then here now. They actually update it. Sorry If this offends anyone but root wiki sucks ass lately
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't this offend anyone? Why even make a thread like this?

If you prefer a different site... then go use that site.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Reeeeeeaaaaalllly (in the voice of jim carry). If that is true why are most of the major developers, at least for the bionic posting here. Didnt you learn that if you dont have something nice to say then keep you trap shut. This is a pointless thread but i wanted to put my 2 cents in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> Reeeeeeaaaaalllly (in the voice of jim carry). If that is true why are most of the major developers, at least for the bionic posting here. Didnt you learn that if you dont have something nice to say then keep you trap shut. This is a pointless thread but i wanted to put my 2 cents in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Why are you even on the rezound thread kid? Friggen troll

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

For the record if you look at the amount of posts I have, I've been loyal to this site but its dead dude. Nothing gets updated. Xda has updates every day. I'm not saying xda is better. Just more useful for anyone that cares to mod their "rezound" not the piece of shi* bionic

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> For the record if you look at the amount of posts I have, I've been loyal to this site but its dead dude. Nothing gets updated. Xda has updates every day. I'm not saying xda is better. Just more useful for anyone that cares to mod their "rezound" not the piece of shi* bionic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Number of posts doesn't mean anything. If you were loyal, you wouldn't be bashing.

If you want your devs to update their work on Rootz, try saying something to the dev, instead of starting a pointless thread that is only going to get you flamed.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Why are you even on the rezound thread kid? Friggen troll
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Um. It was on the main screen when i opened up tapatalk. Not trolling but the idea of being a large hideous monster is intriguing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

You are certainly entitled to your opinion, buuuuuut I would beg to differ. RW is definately not dead. New daily membership is on a steady upward trend. More devs signing up daily. One thread in the Gnex section is getting ready to hit 1 million views(probably tmrrw). Just because the Rezound devs haven't jumped on board like other devices doesn't mean the site is going down. Its quite the opposite actually.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Our goal in providing a "fully open forum" must be balanced with our desire to have a valuable online resource for our visitors. Keep in mind that your participation is a privilege and not an entitlement.

thread locked and moved to general.


----------

